# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  أرجو الترحيب (حتى آخد وش عالمنتدى)

## بنت الشام

مرحبااااااا كيفكون انشالله تمام
 المهم وبلا طولة سيرة 
انا عضوه  جديد بهل المنتدى الحلو 
وياريت تئبلوني بمنتداكن 
وانشالله بستفيد وبفيد

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*[CENTER][/C U R WELLCOME          ENTER]*

----------


## ajluni top



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اهلا و سهلا ببنت الشام 
ان شاء الله بتقضي معنا اوقات ممتعه 
و بانتظار كل جديدك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اهلاً و سهلاً في بنت الشام 

نور المنتدى.......و بانتظار مواضيعك

----------


## samoora



----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يا 10000000000000000000000000 أهلا وسهلا :Icon31:

----------


## sam7jon

منوره

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اهلا وسهلا نورتي

----------


## saousana

اهلا وسهلا فيكي في منتديات الحصن

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا مية ورده بكل اهل سوريا :SnipeR (69):

----------


## بنت الشام

الحقيقة مالي عرفانة شلون بدي اشكركون

انت اهلي واخواتي وعيلتي الثانية 

شكرا عالورود وعلى كلامكون الحلو 

هلق حسيت في تفاعل 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااامي الحار

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الحقيقة مالي عرفانة شلون بدي اشكركون
> 
> انت اهلي واخواتي وعيلتي الثانية 
> 
> شكرا عالورود وعلى كلامكون الحلو 
> 
> هلق حسيت في تفاعل 
> 
> سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااامي الحار


لا داعي للشكر 
من لما دخلتي المنتدى صرتي اخت عزيزه 
وانا اللي بدي اشكرك على هالتوقيع اللي بيحمل معاني جميله 
بس في طلب شخصي مني 
يا ريت وانتي بتحكي بالمنتدى انك تحكي بلغه شاميه بحته 
لانه انا بحب اللغه الشاميه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

*أهلين وسهلين فيكي 
لا تفكري انا كمان جديدة متلك 
بس يلا صرنا اخوات وانا سعيدة بوجودك معنا
من حسن حظي انك عالمنتدى يلي انا فيه
البيت بيتك*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يا هلا وميت هلا اخلا ويسهلا فيكي اخت عزيزة

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا 100 هلاااااااااااا  في بنت الشام ...

شرفتينا أختي العزيزة ...

----------


## بنت الشام

مســــــــــــــاء الخير ::

تســــــــــلموو شباب وصبايا ميرسي كتير ع هالترحيب الحلو .. لو بعرف لح يصرلي كل هالشي كنت ئلت تجيبو معكون هدايا  ..
ههههههههه 
 وبصراحة المنتدى كتير حلو ومهضوم 
وانشاء الله تنبسطو بوجودي وكون خفيفه ع ئلوبكون .. 

اطيب تحية لعيونكون ..

بامان الله ..

حموده انو مرحبا واكيد رح حكي شامي لانه بفتخر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مســــــــــــــاء الخير ::
> 
> تســــــــــلموو شباب وصبايا ميرسي كتير ع هالترحيب الحلو .. لو بعرف لح يصرلي كل هالشي كنت ئلت تجيبو معكون هدايا  ..
> ههههههههه 
>  وبصراحة المنتدى كتير حلو ومهضوم 
> وانشاء الله تنبسطو بوجودي وكون خفيفه ع ئلوبكون .. 
> 
> اطيب تحية لعيونكون ..
> 
> ...



يا مليون هلا / هلا ينّطح هلا ...

انت من وين من الشام  ...؟؟؟

وكان المفروض اذكرتينا بشوية بقلاوة وعشّ العصافير ومبرومة شامية / الله يسامحك ...  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا مليون هلا / هلا ينّطح هلا ...
> 
> انت من وين من الشام  ...؟؟؟
> 
> وكان المفروض اذكرتينا بشوية بقلاوة وعشّ العصافير ومبرومة شامية / الله يسامحك ...


ولا تنسى المدلوأه ......يا حبيبي ما ازكاها

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ولا تنسى المدلوأه ......يا حبيبي ما ازكاها


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشام

> يا مليون هلا / هلا ينّطح هلا ...
> 
> انت من وين من الشام  ...؟؟؟
> 
> وكان المفروض اذكرتينا بشوية بقلاوة وعشّ العصافير ومبرومة شامية / الله يسامحك ...


انا من الشام زاتها من دمشق (( دمر ))

 :Db465236ff:  

عالطريء

----------


## بدون تعليق

يا اهلا وسهلا

انتي لسا ما اخدتي وش

خدي وش و فوتي
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا من الشام زاتها من دمشق (( دمر ))
> 
>  
> 
> عالطريء


تؤبرني الطرئ أبرّ ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

تؤبريني يا حئا... :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشام

جد ميرسي كتير ع هالترحيب

----------

